# What to do about my round face besides contouring and layering hair?



## jackie100 (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope it's ok to post this here. I didn't know where else to post. I thought about recommendations but I'm not necessarily asking for makeup recommendations... I already know about contouring the face, putting a darker color under the cheekbones and jawline, applying blush and then highlighter etc to make the face look narrower... 

My hair is also layered etc and I use it to cover the sides of my face because I HATE my round face. I didn't realize how round it was until I started taking pics of myself to look at my makeup and it's just not good...   I also already volumize my hair etc cause I think it makes my face look less round versus having straight hair which makes it look more rounder I think. 

Anything else I can do to camouflage the "roundness" of my face, do side swept bangs help or does that just make it look rounder? 

Is there anything else I can do besides plastic surgery? I am scared of that because I don't want to end up looking worse than I already do but if there is a procedure that's relatively safe and not too drastic??? Any insight on how to deal with a round face?

Actually, I think a lot of people look great with round faces, it just doesn't look good on me... Any advice/tips?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 18, 2009)

Side swept bangs help but the only guarantee that your face will look less round is to lose weight.


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Feb 18, 2009)

The first thing I would do is ask myself is 'Am I within a healthy weight range?' If the answer is no, begin to look at your diet/exercise/water intake. When i gain or lose weight the very first place I and the people around me notice is my face. 

If the answer is no, and it indeed just your face shape (like mine) there is minimal things you can do besides resorting to surgery.

1. Ask a really great hairdresser in your area their thoughts
2. Master contouring (although you sound like you know your stuff)
3. Wear thick square framed glasses to offset the roundness If you dont need a prescription you could just have glass in there. I wear these (i made them sound dorky , but mine are a gorgeous Bvlgari pair that I adore)

and the final thing you can do is to embrace your face shape. You're probably rolling your eyes now saying that you cant accept it, but its likely you are focussing on something that you perceive as an imperfection that in actual fact isnt that bad. And if it is? Love it anyway. Life is too short to worry about the small things! I'm sure youre gorgeous!


----------



## jackie100 (Feb 18, 2009)

About the weight, I'm 5ft tall and I weigh 88 lbs... I'm at my ideal weight and my face is still round. It's just naturally round, I don't have that "model" oval face like most celebrities/models.


----------



## jackie100 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Side swept bangs help but the only guarantee that your face will look less round is to lose weight._

 
I'm 88 lbs (5ft tall) and my face is already extremely round, I think it's the bone structure and the shape of my chin which makes my face look worse. I have really big cheeks and my chin is a bit pointy. I notice that when I smile my face looks even rounder because the smile spreads my cheek out... So I'm not one to smile in pics...

I just have round cheeks naturally even tho I am petite. I am not overweight.


----------



## ShortnSassy (Feb 18, 2009)

sounds like you're doing the right things with your makeup.

i'm a student hairstylist and we JUST covered face shape last week so i will tell you what my instructor told me to do with your hair to help make your face look longer:

*cut angles in your hair - an asymmetrical cut with will offset the roundness of your face, for example rhianna's asymmetrical blunt bob from awhile ago... SO cute! the only thing: if you decide to rock rihanna's look, either have the length be at your shoulders or above your chin. a chin-length bob will only emphasize your roundness.

*swooping side bangs

*lighter colors on top - highlights or a lighter shade around the top of your head around your crown area, almost like a halo with the hair on the sides of your face a shade or so darker (this can be extreme or subtle, that's up to you)

*build volume on top of your head

i hope these help! and just remember that everyone has things that they are insecure about in their face and i guarantee you that most people don't even notice how round your face is... we are our own worst critics! you are beautiful!!!


----------



## jackie100 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you soo much for your advice Shortnsassy.. Actually I am so uncomfortable with the shape of my face I could never wear it as short as Rihanna and I don't even tie it back ever. I like my hair loger cause I feel like it "covers" my face more, I don't like to "show" my face, I feel better with longer hair to cover the sides of my face... 

What kind of layers should I ask for with longer hair, would it still be angles and an asymmetrical even with longer hair?

I will try the highlights but my natural hair color is black (I'm asian) so maybe like dark brown highlights or something... I'm not sure, I'll discuss it with my stylist. Thank you for the tips though


----------



## Temptasia (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a round face and have learned to accept it.

Some things to consider: a round face gives the appearance of youthfullness, femininity, and vitality. You can wear long hairstyles without being overwhelmed by the length. You`ll never have to worry about looking manly. Low necklines look great. 

It`s quite common for asian to have round faces...if you play up your other features like eyes, great skin, lips, and hair....no one will notice your face shape. 

People will notice however, when you are insecure about something you cannot control.


----------



## jackie100 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_I have a round face and have learned to accept it.

Some things to consider: a round face gives the appearance of youthfullness, femininity, and vitality. You can wear long hairstyles without being overwhelmed by the length. You`ll never have to worry about looking manly. Low necklines look great. 

It`s quite common for asian to have round faces...if you play up your other features like eyes, great skin, lips, and hair....one one will ever notice your face shape. 

People will notice however, when you are insecure about something you cannot control._

 
Hey, you look great! Your face doesn't look round to me at all. 
Some people who have round faces look great, I just don't look the way it looks on me, I think it has to do with the way my face looks like a whole,  the cheeks/chin/eyes, I just don't  like it as a whole and the shape is part of it... 

To be honest, I think my round shaped face is noticeable to others, I posted a pic of myself once on another forum and someone said "love the round face" lol and I was like WTF? I didn't realize how round it was and I don't care if other people like it, I myself don't like the shape of my face. 

I like faces like Britney's or Kim Kardashian (she has a rather long, oval face) but I just think faces like theirs photograph better than my face... For example, Britney may have bad skin etc but with pro makeup on she looks perfect because the features and face shape is great, she has a great foundation to work with in terms of bone structure/face shape etc... With me, I don't like the shape of my face so no matter what kind of makeup I wear or what I do, I can't alter the shape of it, it just doesn't photograph well, I feel like I'm not photogenic.

I think it has to do with bone structure and I don't know how to correct it. 
I don't know if a chin implant would balance my face out and make it less rounder.... lol


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Honey I'm certain you've heard this before and it's probably the LAST thing you want to hear, but I gotta say that you need to work on your confidence. I have a round face myself and would love Kim K's cheekbones but it's just not happening, and you have to accept that.

You even had someone compliment your face shape and they said they 'love' it and all you thought about was 'omg they noticed my round face.'

I'm not trying to put you on blast, it just saddens me that you're being this harsh on yourself! I know how you feel because I was totally there, hating my round face and frankly, I was MEAN to myself. Everything I thought was "omg it's so round, pudgy, bloated, gross" etc. Even now I have my days where I'm unhappy with my face shape. But you can't keep thinking about yourself that way and expect to fix the problem. Because it's not your round face, it's your self esteem :/

As for techniques, I think you've got most of them down. Contouring and highlighting, adding volume to the hair, side swept bangs all help make a face look less round. But short of that, there's not much you can do that doesn't require surgery. I know of buccal fat removal (which removes the fat pads in your cheeks) and cheekbone implants.

May I ask how old you are? I wouldn't suggest losing weight since you're 5 feet and 88 lbs. There's nothing to lose! I'm guessing you're youngish, as I'm 23 and 5'1" and 102lbs. At my most unhealthy weight I was 95 lbs and crazy, nasty skinny. So it's kind of hard for me to imagine you being 88lbs unless you're very young.

btw I competely agree with everything Temptasia wrote.


----------



## jackie100 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_May I ask how old you are? I wouldn't suggest losing weight since you're 5 feet and 88 lbs. There's nothing to lose! I'm guessing you're youngish, as I'm 23 and 5'1" and 102lbs. At my most unhealthy weight I was 95 lbs and crazy, nasty skinny. So it's kind of hard for me to imagine you being 88lbs unless you're very young.

btw I competely agree with everything Temptasia wrote._

 
I'm actually 30...  88 lbs is a normal weight for me, I actually eat a lot and eat really unhealthy, tons of junk food, in n out burgers.... I am not thin actually, I actually have a bit of a belly and to be honest I don't work out. I am this weight naturally, I think it's because I'm small boned and small framed... I am small everywhere except for some reason I have round cheeks... lol 

I don't know why I'm small to be honest, I think it's in part because I'm asian but not all asians are small either, there are some bigger asians out there so I have no idea why I'm small. It sounds like I'm small but I swear I have a bit of a gut/belly for my body frame. It's probably high metabolism and genetics. Even though I'm small I still have round cheeks... It's weird. You would think that since I don't weigh that much I would be gaunt but I'm not. I have meat on my body, mainly on my stomach (I don't have a flat tummy) and my cheeks I guess. I would be a lot happier if the meat went where it's supposed to go, such as boobs and ass... lol  

I take no offense with your remarks at all though. I know you meant it well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, to be completely honest, I am actually 4'11... I always fudge a bit and say I'm 5 ft tall because 4'11" sounds abnormally short and not really appealing.. but yea, I'm a shorty and I have a lot of meat on my bones even though my weight sounds small.  I just have tiny bones but I'm not skinny, my stomach isn't even flat, it sticks out... lol


----------



## jackie100 (Feb 18, 2009)

oops, double post


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 18, 2009)

I completely agree with Dreamergirl and Temptasia. Btw Temptasia is a gorgeous asian beauty with a round style face and she rocks it!!

I'm asian and I have a round face as well. My chin isn't so round but I have cheeks when I smile. But honestly the most important thing is to love yourself just the way you are. And I agree with Temptasia, the most attractive people I know are people who are confident and comfortable in their own skin. 

If you are really not so happy with it then I would like to suggest getting in shape. Not losing weight but toning up. When I worked out a lot and was in great shape I weighted about 125lbs at 5'4.5. I wasn't terribly thin but my face definitely got smaller, just from being healthier and having more muscle mass.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 18, 2009)

Embrace it! I have a round face and I never contour, why, because I love my fat face!


----------



## jackie100 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_I completely agree with Dreamergirl and Temptasia. Btw Temptasia is a gorgeous asian beauty with a round style face and she rocks it!!

I'm asian and I have a round face as well. My chin isn't so round but I have cheeks when I smile. But honestly the most important thing is to love yourself just the way you are. And I agree with Temptasia, the most attractive people I know are people who are confident and comfortable in their own skin. 

If you are really not so happy with it then I would like to suggest getting in shape. Not losing weight but toning up. When I worked out a lot and was in great shape I weighted about 125lbs at 5'4.5. I wasn't terribly thin but my face definitely got smaller, just from being healthier and having more muscle mass._

 
This is good advice.. I will start working out again, doing both cardio and weights etc... It's just that I've been so lazy lately, I used to work out but I haven't for the past 6 months or so... I'm sure that will help a bit. 

Even so, I think for some reason I was just born with big cheeks, no matter how toned I'll get I will probably have some cheeks, it's just the way I was built. I think I get it from my dad because his face is shaped the same way. My mom has much better bone structure and cheekbones but for some reason I didn't inherit that part of hers... 

My chin isn't really round, it's actually kind of pointy, that's why it looks weird with my round cheeks, when it's all put together it doesn't look as how I would like it to.


----------



## jackie100 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X_cinderella_X* 

 
_ 
1. Ask a really great hairdresser in your area their thoughts
2. Master contouring (although you sound like you know your stuff)
3. Wear thick square framed glasses to offset the roundness If you dont need a prescription you could just have glass in there. I wear these (i made them sound dorky , but mine are a gorgeous Bvlgari pair that I adore)
_

 
These are all excellent tips, thanks. I will definitely do 1 and 2 but I can't do 3. I wear contacts but I don't really feel comfortable wearing glasses outside the house. I used to have to wear glasses when I was a teen and dreamed of the day when I would be able to wear contacts. I don't feel comfortable in them at all even tho they look spectacular on others. I feel like I need all the help in order to look as "sexy" and "hot" as possible and I feel dorky in glasses, even though they look great others and I'm sure they look great on you


----------



## LoveMU (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a heart-shaped face, which is similar to round except i have a narrow chin.

I always hated my face shape, but now I like it and I think it's cute and unique.  people always think I'm younger than I am, people tell me I look exotic, it's pretty awesome.  Yu can't change your face shape, so you should love it.  I'm sure men think you're hot and aren't thinking about your face shape!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 18, 2009)

well if you look at my profile pic you'll see i have a round face... hell it's just a fat face! however i usually wear my hair down and have side sweeping fringe (or bangs as you call em!!). i never contour because i'm not sure how but to be honest i'm comfortable with my face! my husband thinks that round faces are cute and that my round face matches my round eyes! 

so try not to stress over your face shape. just think about the good parts of your face! your eyes, lips and such. realistically there're nothing more you can do to hide your round face so just learn to love it like i have!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)

I've got an oval/long face with a high forehead I inherited from my father and I always hated it! I thought I looked like a conehead! So I cut myself some bangs and worked on getting a lot of volume up top and experimented with my hair and contouring. 

The contouring was great, the volume really disguised it and the bangs totally hid the high forehead but after a while I felt like I looked plain because I was trying to change everything about my look that was unique and flatline it. Cliched, I know.

I think round faces are beautiful, many Asian women have them as was posted above and they are gorgeous, and it can be a real doll like look to have a round face!

I totally get not digging it though so I second the suggestions about the bangs.


----------



## jackie100 (Feb 19, 2009)

for example, this is a Hong Kong model Angela Baby and her face is more oval looking etc.. I just like the shape of her face 








I am aware she had some plastic surgery done but I don't see anything wrong with that, I might consider that as well. Not in the immediate future but perhaps as a possibility. I like the fact that her cheeks are not big. I don't think it has anything to do with weight since I don't weigh a lot, some people just have "rounder" cheeks because of the way their face is shaped/built. My dad is small like me too, he doesn't weigh a lot either, he's actually rather skinny and he STILL has a round shaped face. It's the bones and bone structure, it's not shaped like a models. I just wish I didn't inherit that trait, I don't like anything about it whatsoever. 

I also like her chin, it blends smoothly into her jawline and it looks more fluid and pleasant to the eye. My chin is a bit more pointy/strange so I don't have that perfect model shaped face... 

Contouring does help a bit but it's not perfect.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie100* 

 
_for example, this is a Hong Kong model Angela Baby and her face is more oval looking etc.. I just like the shape of her face 








I am aware she had some plastic surgery done but I don't see anything wrong with that, I might consider that as well. Not in the immediate future but perhaps as a possibility. I like the fact that her cheeks are not big. I don't think it has anything to do with weight since I don't weigh a lot, some people just have "rounder" cheeks because of the way their face is shaped/built. My dad is small like me too, he doesn't weigh a lot either, he's actually rather skinny and he STILL has a round shaped face. It's the bones and bone structure, it's not shaped like a models. I just wish I didn't inherit that trait, I don't like anything about it whatsoever. 

I also like her chin, it blends smoothly into her jawline and it looks more fluid and pleasant to the eye. My chin is a bit more pointy/strange so I don't have that perfect model shaped face... 

Contouring does help a bit but it's not perfect._

 

But dude... her face is hella photoshopped. i bet her face really isn't as perfect as you're describing it to be.

my face is pretty round too. I just wear my hair very wild and crazy to mask and distract from my circle head.
but round faces are cute and make you look young.


----------



## jackie100 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_But dude... her face is hella photoshopped. i bet her face really isn't as perfect as you're describing it to be.

my face is pretty round too. I just wear my hair very wild and crazy to mask and distract from my circle head.
but round faces are cute and make you look young._

 
No, I looked at a lot of her pics for hours and hours, like hundreds on her blog and online angelababy's Xanga Site and her face is pretty oval. There are tons of candid shots on her blog and even those self portraits where she stands in front of the mirror and snaps pics of herself or or takes random shots of herself and it still looks oval in general. 

I don't really want to look cute, I want to look "model-like" or have those "model features"... I know not ALL models have oval faces, some have round ones, some have heart-shaped ones, I just want to look like the ones who have oval faces... 

It's true round faces do make you look cute and young but I don't really want to look cute, I'd rather look beautiful or sexy. I don't really like looking cute at all. 

They say that the older you get the more you "grow into your own skin" and "accept yourself the way you are" but I don't really find this to be true for myself. haha  I find the older I get the more money I have at my disposal and therefore access to more options to alter my appearance whether that be through surgery or other means.

I did research and it seems like a lot of the Hong Kong stars get work done...  It IS possible to change the structure of your face through re-shaping or adding implants the chin etc... I think that could help give it a more balanced look.


----------



## jackie100 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_I completely agree with Dreamergirl and Temptasia. Btw Temptasia is a gorgeous asian beauty with a round style face and she rocks it!!

I'm asian and I have a round face as well. My chin isn't so round but I have cheeks when I smile. But honestly the most important thing is to love yourself just the way you are. And I agree with Temptasia, the most attractive people I know are people who are confident and comfortable in their own skin. 

If you are really not so happy with it then I would like to suggest getting in shape. Not losing weight but toning up. When I worked out a lot and was in great shape I weighted about 125lbs at 5'4.5. I wasn't terribly thin but my face definitely got smaller, just from being healthier and having more muscle mass._

 

Sorry to bump my own thread, it's just that for some reason I was thinking about "face shape" right now (looking at pics of celebs on-line whose faces I like etc) and it reminded me of this topic that I remember starting awhile ago... 

So I re-read what I wrote and the responses I received... And the thing about toning up which you mentioned ; even if I did tone up, it wouldn't change my face dramatically. I think the thing I don't like also is my jawline, it's too strong, and it's the features too...  No matter how much I tone up I will never have the bone structure of Kim Kardashian or Megan Fox...  I am already very slim but I like their face structure.. the cheekbones... 

When I was at my fittest, extremely toned, defined ab muscles, NO BODY FAT AT ALL etc, My face was STILL not model-structured like Kim Kardashian or Megan Fox. I am talking about those chiseled modelesque facial features, cheekbones, etc... My face was just build differently; more round, not as photogenic, not as captivating, not as fetching, not as delicate, not as perfect. 
I am a lot slimmer and fitter than the average person and it's not that, it's my face. I have seen people who are overweight but they have more oval faces, you could tell that if they lost weight they would a beautiful "hollywood" face. With me, even being in shape etc, my face is more round. I think it's my BONES, my bone structure, my jaw, my nose, lack of defined cheekbones, etc 

It's just my features, they aren't as sharp or as chiseled as theirs... And it's not photoshop either... I always look at candid papparazi shots of Megan Fox, Kim etc and they have the bone structure and the features... And those features pop more with makeup and photoshop, but they have the features to begin with....  My features aren't as sharp and as photogenic as theirs. It has nothing to do with weight, it's the way that I was built. I look like my dad (unfortunately) and I don't really like his face either, it's too round and not "oval looking" even though he is very much in shape. I don't want to look like him at all!!!!! 

There are things I know I could do like facial restructuring, I know some plastic surgery can change the face of your shape... Celebrities do this all the time such as carving out cheekbones, chin implants etc...

These are people whose face structure (shape, features, bone structure) I like : 

Kim Kardashian 
Megan Fox 
Angelina Jolie 
Cheryl Cole 
Sienna Miller 
Paris Hilton
Jessica Alba


----------



## frocher (Jun 9, 2009)

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jackie100 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_If you really are unhappy with your face shape, surgery is always an option.  To be frankly honest however, I have been to many larger Asian cities, and have seen my fair share of surgery on Asians to give them a more "western" appearance.  You are usually just trading scars for whatever feature you didn't like, and rarely is the look trouble free and natural looking.

I say embrace your round face and wear makeup that enhances your features.  Whatever you decide good luck!_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I think most of the  Hong Kong/asian stars have had surgery but it looks good to me, I'm talking about girls like Angela Baby. I've seen her before and afters and I think she looks 100x better afterwards, almost like a different person, but to me that's a good thing. She doesn't look unnatural to me. I think she's probably one example of the best surgery ever, but it seems like her whole face looks different now...

Also, to give you an idea of what my face shape is like, people have told me my face shape is like Jewel's (the singer) singer jewel - Google Image Search
except I'm Asian. You can see how she has a round face... I like the oval "classically beautiful model" type faces like Kim Kardashian, Jessica Alba, Megan Fox etc


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 11, 2009)

I think you should do a free consult with a plastic surgeon to see what realistic expectations you should have. It seems like you already do all the little eye-tricks and what you really want to know is how to actually change the round shape- which without surgery I know of no other way to do it.

But, I do want to say - Count your blessings! I would love to have the metabolism to stay at my healthy weight without worrying about what I ate or exercise... I would take that with a round face any day!


----------



## jackie100 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I think you should do a free consult with a plastic surgeon to see what realistic expectations you should have. It seems like you already do all the little eye-tricks and what you really want to know is how to actually change the round shape- which without surgery I know of no other way to do it.

But, I do want to say - Count your blessings! I would love to have the metabolism to stay at my healthy weight without worrying about what I ate or exercise... I would take that with a round face any day!_

 
Thank you for your advice. I think I might do that and have some consultations just to see what's out there. That doesn't mean I will actually have the surgery, but just to see what the options are. 

About the metabolism thing, there are a lot of women who weigh more than me but have more oval faces and incredible bone structure. Kim Kardashian for example, I think she must weigh a lot more than I do and she is way curvier (I have none) but her face is perfect, I love the shape, the bone structure, the CHEEKBONES (I think this is what defines a face the most), the TALL nose, everything put together just looks so good. 

And I don't want just any random oval face (because let's admit it, not everyone with an oval face looks good) but one that looks good with all the features and everything combined; it all has to work together, blend with the features etc. But when everything is right with the correct proportions it's beautiful and stunning (like Kim Kardashian for example)


----------



## astronaut (Jun 14, 2009)

Botox could be an option...
Botox


----------



## jackie100 (Jun 14, 2009)

msg edited/deleted


----------



## jackie100 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the botox link. I never even knew that was possible with botox. I like the results best in the #1 photo on top. The rest of the results weren't as impressive but #1 was very drastic! 

I found this part of the article most interesting : 

"Enlargement of the muscle may be genetic (in Southeast Asia, where Botox jaw reduction was first done in 1994, 20 percent of the population is affected by masseter hypertrophy, which Liew has dubbed “square-face syndrome”)... "

Ok, I'm going to post pics of my face so everyone can see what I am talking about. It's not baby fat btw, I'm already 31 so I'm afraid with time my face will get even bigger... 

I also have a problem with a pointy chin but that is more noticeable when I smile, hence why I hardly ever do. 

These pics were all self-taken so they look distorted. I always look weird when I take my own pics. 

I have posted pics before on here and it didn't go so well because I made a topic asking how old I looked and I guess I got upset at realizing how mature and old I appear after reading the responses. I have accepted that I look mature and in my 30's now and that I don't look young anymore. So now I have to accept that not only do I look old but my face is also round and most likely going to get rounder as I age. (Thanks dad for the bad genes, not to sound bitter or anything).

My face is not "model oval" like Kim Kardashian and I have no cheekbones to speak of... And my cheeks are ROUND. I like the really "sucked in looking model faces" with defined features. 






I want that oval face that actresses/models have, that "ideal" mainstream beauty look.   






Here you can see how my cheeks are even rounder and puffier when I smile. That's why I hardly ever smile, it bunches my cheeks up and makes my face appear even more round. I smiled though as a demonstration so that you can see what I mean. 






I can never wear my hair back or tied back. I always have to have my hair covering my face because it just looks better that way. People with perfect faces like Jlo or Kim K look incredible when they tie their hair back because of their bone structure.

I deleted my message in the post above this one because I was hesitant about posting my pic. I posted it and then I changed my mind and deleted them. But I guess I'm bipolar because I decided to re-post them again. Just so everyone can see what I mean by my "round face".


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 16, 2009)

What about some highlights? I've read that when you are wanting to minimize your face that they help. Well from what I can tell with the pictures being blacked out & all - you're beautiful. Can't hide that! Idk why you're trying to hide as I don't think there is anything wrong with your face shape =)


----------



## jackie100 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_What about some highlights? I've read that when you are wanting to minimize your face that they help. Well from what I can tell with the pictures being blacked out & all - you're beautiful. Can't hide that! Idk why you're trying to hide as I don't think there is anything wrong with your face shape =)_

 
Thanks, I will look into that. I am not sure though what color highlights I should get though since my base is black. My hair is naturally brown/black but I dye it black sometimes to make it blacker. I am not sure what type of highlights would look natural but still glamorous and natural etc.  I have had highlights before where the stylist bleached some strands and they turned out way lighter than my base and it turned out horrible. I will research more into it though. Thank you for the suggestion. 

I blacked my eyes out for anonymity reasons, in case anyone in real life recognized me. 

As for my face shape, I want more pronounced cheekbones and smaller cheeks, my cheeks are HUGE and my face is round. Even when I suck my cheeks in it doesn't look right because I don't have that "model-like bone structure". 

I want my face to look oval, like Kim Kardashian or Megan Fox. To me, they have the perfect shape face. I don't know how I can mold my face "more" into that direction although I obviously realize that I can never look exactly like them. 

I also wouldn't mind having more young, girly "delicate" features.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry to say that, but I think you have a gorgeous bone structure and you are stunning. 
Please don't try to be like someone else when you are that gorgeous yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The looks Megan and Kim are sporting are achieved with lots of foundation, bronzer, contouring & highlighting, they don't have oval faces themselves.


----------



## jackie100 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ode to Joy, 

Thanks for the pics.. hmmmm... I think both of their face before all the contouring is still slimmer than mine, they have smaller cheeks plus more prominent cheekbones. I do see how the contouring made a drastic improvement though. I think neither of them have a round face before the contouring though, both had oval faces but they didn't look as perfect in the other shots. 

I have seen candid papparazi pics of both Megan and Kim K in huge resolutions where you can see every single pore etc and they still look flawless even with minimal makeup.

I did contour my cheeks actually but the makeup looks washed out on camera for some reason. 

A lot of people in real life have told me that I have a rounder face in person. On other forums, where I have posted my pic anonymously and asked people what they thought of me (out of curiosity) , some people have mentioned the "round face" thing right away when I haven't even prompted them. Plus my best friend who is brutally honest has told me my face isn't that oval. 

I am trying to get healthier and work out more as suggested on page 1 so hopefully that will help. I am not as toned and fit as possible but I'm still considered petite (size 0), however my cheeks are still puffy for some reason.


----------



## LoveMU (Jun 16, 2009)

Honestly, looking at those pics, even with the eyes shaded out, I really think you look so beautiful and have nothing to worry about.  Honestly, I am not just saying that, you really look good.  You have cheekbones when you smile too.  I'm not saying you can't explore your options if you really want to, but i genuinely think you look great and i am sure many women envy u as well.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree with LoveMU =)


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 16, 2009)

Sweetie, honestly...you're absolutely stunning, even with your eyes blackened out so we can't see them. We're all our own worst critics, and it seems that you see and judge yourself much more harshly than you deserve. Ok, you have a round face shape, and I realize that you don't want your face to be round, you want it to be oval (personally, I think Kim Ks face in the pics up there looks WAY too long...like a horse.), but you have a gorgeous face, and personally, I would LOVE to have that shape. When you were describing yourself, before you posted pictures, I was expecting a "moon" face...when I saw your pics, I was shocked that you spoke so badly of yourself. 
As for idea mainstream beauty...are you going to tell me that Catherine Zeta-Jones, Kate Bosworth, and Cameron Diaz (and there are more, believe me!) aren't beautiful? ...and don't forget about Aishwarya Rai...she doesn't have that "perfect" oval...but she's considered by many to be one of (if not THE) most beautiful woman in the world. I know I'm not going to change your mind about how you want your face to look, after all, it is YOUR face...but I hope that maybe if you realize how many gorgeous women out there have round faces, and that oval doesn't constitute perfection, you might feel a little better about yourself. 
You mentioned you think the round face doesn't look good on you, but again, I think you're judging yourself too hard...if you're bound and determined to achieve what you consider perfection to be, and you think surgery is the way to do it, then more power to you...go and do what's going to make you feel good about yourself. Because at the end of the day, anything we say to you here isn't going to matter...it's whether or not you love yourself, and are happy with yourself that's important. 
Whatever it is that you do, be it surgery or eye tricks, or even therapy (don't laugh...it's a valid option...), I really hope it makes you happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You deserve it.


----------



## jackie100 (Jun 16, 2009)

ForgetRegret;1676698
As for idea mainstream beauty...are you going to tell me that Catherine Zeta-Jones said:
			
		

> Of course I think all of those women are beautiful. I think it's the fact that their features work well with their shaped faces and bone structure, everything is in just perfect proportion in order to make them beautiful. I feel like everything isn't really in proportion with me. I think my face is more roundish-squarish (perhaps something to do with my jawline) and it makes me look more masculine.
> 
> It's not just about the oval face, it's about how everything looks put together.
> 
> ...


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a wider forehead and pointy chin, so my face always appears wider than I would like in photographs. I think sometimes wideness or roundness can be unique and give character, but just my opinion.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie100* 

 
_It's everything put together, all my features put together don't look particularly "Striking" or "Stunning" to me. I'm not hideous or ugly but I'm not as beautiful as I would like to be. It may sound selfish but it's just how I feel._

 
Well, I know you probably won't believe me, but I really do think you're quite stunning. ...and there's nothing selfish about how you feel, hun...those are your feelings, and no one can tell you that they're right or wrong.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie100* 

 
_I feel like everything isn't really in proportion with me. I think my face is more roundish-squarish (perhaps something to do with my jawline) and it makes me look more masculine. 

It's not just about the oval face, it's about how everything looks put together. 
_

 
I think the proportions of an oval face would throw everything else in your face off. I don't think you realize how great your faceshape brings out your soft, delicate features!


----------



## jackie100 (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_I think the proportions of an oval face would throw everything else in your face off. I don't think you realize how great your faceshape brings out your soft, delicate features!_

 
Thank you for the compliment, I appreciate it, I really do. The thing is though I personally don't like my features, not just the face shape but features as well; my cheeks, eyes, nose etc. 

If I could have someone else's face I would chose Megan Fox or Kim K. Even without contouring their faces look more balanced and they have better features than me.


----------



## Superkaz (Jul 14, 2009)

At the end of the day, you could have all the plastic surgery in the world too look like one of those people you want to.
BUT

If you do not love yourself on the inside, it wont matter how good you look on the outside.

Being happy and confident is the most attractive thing in the world.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie100* 

 
_Thank you for the compliment, I appreciate it, I really do. The thing is though I personally don't like my features, not just the face shape but features as well; my cheeks, eyes, nose etc. 

If I could have someone else's face I would chose Megan Fox or Kim K. Even without contouring their faces look more balanced and they have better features than me._

 
Is there _anything_ you like about yourself?  I mean, like...anything? It really seems like you have a disproportional view of your self and your reality.  I would suggest you work on your inner bits for awhile, before you start considering your outer bits.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Is there anything you like about yourself?  I mean, like...anything? It really seems like you have a disproportional view of your self and your reality.  I would suggest you work on your inner bits for awhile, before you start considering your outer bits._

 
It does seem to be a bit like body dysmorphia, as much as I hate to say it...jackie don't take this the wrong way, but perhaps what you need more than a consult with a plastic surgeon is a consult with a therapist.


----------

